# Wasting some time



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey'all,

While waiting for some animations to render I had some time so did some digital sculpting (Zbrush and Blender 3d). 









Going through my cnc slicer software got this (3/4 lumber for 5" x 3.25" x 1.25" piece) overall . 









Just some fun to kill some time. 

Regards,
OG


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not too sure about the model, not something I would be interested in but you did do a good job on it, with a lot of detail. 

I think the picture of the sliced model is more interesting. What slicer software do you use?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike, 

Thanks. It was just a practice piece. No intent to carve either. Trying to get a better handle on some of the software I have (Zbrush).

I have a carvewright and the slicer is the STL importer add-on to the Project Designer software. All proprietary to the machine unfortunately.

R/
Oscar


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information on your slicing software, the picture was interesting showing the front, back, and the center piece together. Is this the way it is displayed after slicing or did you set it up for cutting like this?

In Aspire I slice it then have to set it up like the picture to show all the pieces together.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Same. The software creates a separate pattern from each slice. I can then drag and drop the patterns onto the wood template. 

The software is designed for non-technical folks so as simple as they could make it.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That is very cool! You guys have some crazy good skills. I do manufacturing and often utilize AutoCAD to create 2d & 3d models (actually 2d are just drawings) and 3d stuff requires a specific "mindset".
I am VERY IMPRESSED!

Otis


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Otis, thanks. You are so right about requiring a specific mindset. When I first started it felt so alien to think in 3d. Now I have a hard time thinking in 2d and I find working in 3d way easier. 

I even doodle in 3d now. Just randomly moving verts around and seeing what comes out. 

























The nice thing about modeling in 3d is you can always make a pattern from it. 

Model I made for my 3d animation school. Had to make a short video of it shooting.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting concept...


----------

